# Leonardo Da Vinci's Last Supper undergoes restoration in Spain.



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


>



a convention of Tom Jones lookalikes ?


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 24, 2012)

V good Alan, but have you seen this: http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...tos-ruined-by-old-spanish-woman-2012082439034


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 24, 2012)

Theres something vary scary about that painting (never mind the funny faces). It is as if the background is trying to indicate something. Those 'windows' are too 'square' to my liking and too neat. Those wall hangings too are too 'square' (if thats what they are) and even.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> V good Alan, but have you seen this: http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...tos-ruined-by-old-spanish-woman-2012082439034



Haha, excellent Vic


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 24, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Theres something vary scary about that painting (never mind the funny faces). It is as if the background is trying to indicate something. Those 'windows' are too 'square' to my liking and too neat. Those wall hangings too are too 'square' (if thats what they are) and even.



and have you noticed there are 13 people but only 13 feet under the table.
its an alien code


----------

